# Cci edit



## destep123 (Jan 29, 2013)

Can someone please help. I have an NCCI edit that I am having issues with. I billed 99392 with 90471 as we always have for Medicaid patients and now I have a CCI edit stating they cannot be billed together. I have tried to call my local Medicaid to no avail. No one can answer the denial or direct me where to find it. 99204 also cannot be billed with 90471 so can I assume that we have to change how we bill the administration??? Please Help!!!


----------



## mama2stephen (Jan 29, 2013)

I am showing that the 99392 is bundled with the 90471, but a modifier is allowed.


----------



## destep123 (Jan 29, 2013)

Is there a special modifier for these?


----------



## airart (Jan 29, 2013)

*E/M visit with Admin of Vaccine*

I found this on how to bill E/M visit with an administration.  It says to use Modifier 25.  Hope it helps ya out.  

Reporting Evaluation and Management Services With Immunizations

E/M services most often reported with the vaccine product and immunization administration include new and established patient preventive medicine visits (CPT codes 99381â€“99395), problem-oriented visits (99201â€“99215), and preventive medicine counseling services (99401â€“99404). Any of the aforementioned E/M codes can be reported as a single service or in combination when performed and documented on the same day of service by the same physician or physician of the same group and specialty. 

•The E/M service must be medically indicated, significant, and separately identifiable from the immunization administration.

•Payers may require modifier 25 (significant, separately identifiable E/M service by the same physician on the same day of the procedure or other service) to be appended to the E/M code to distinguish it from the administration of the vaccine.

•CPT code 99211 (established patient E/M, minimal level, not requiring physician presence) should not be reported when the patient encounter is for vaccination only because the Medicare Resource-Based Relative Value Scale (RBRVS) relative values for the immunization administration codes include administrative and clinical services (ie, greeting the patient, routine vital signs, obtaining a vaccine history, presenting the VIS and responding to routine vaccine questions, preparation and administration of the vaccine, and documentation and observation of the patient following the administration of the vaccine). However, if the service is medically necessary, significant, and separately identifiable, it may be reported with modifier 25 appended to the E/M code (99211). Note that the medical record must clearly state the reason for the visit, brief history, physical examination, assessment and plan, and any other counseling or discussion items. The progress note must be signed with the physician's countersignature. For more information and clinical vignettes on the appropriate use of code 99211 during immunization administration, visit www.aap.org/pubserv/codingforpeds for a copy of the AAP position paper on reporting 99211 with immunization administration. Payers who do not follow the Medicare RBRVS may allow payment of code 99211 with immunization administration. Know your payer guidelines, and if payment is allowed, make certain that the guidelines are in writing and maintained in your office. Be aware that a co-payment will be required when the "nurse" visit is reported.

•The same guidelines apply to physician visits (99201â€“99215). In other words, if a patient is seen for the administration of a vaccine only, it is not appropriate to report an E/M visit if it is not medically necessary, significant, and separately identifiable.

•If at the time of a preventive medicine visit a patient has a problem or abnormality that is addressed and requires significant additional work to perform the required key components, a problem-oriented E/M code (99201â€“99215) may be reported in addition to the preventive medicine services code. There should be separate documentation for the 2 services in the medical record. Typically the level of service is based on the level of history and medical decision-making that are performed and documented because the physical examination component is most often performed as part of the age-appropriate examination included in the preventive medicine service. Modifier 25 must be appended to the problem-oriented E/M service to alert the payer that it was significant and separately identifiable. Each code is linked to the appropriate ICD-9-CM code.


•CPT codes 99401â€“99404 (preventive medicine counseling, individual) are used for the purpose of promoting health and preventing illness or injury. They are not reported when counseling is related to a condition, disease, or treatment. These are time-based codes that require medical record documentation of the total time spent in counseling and a summary of the issues discussed. Codes 99401â€“99404 may be reported separately from other E/M services (eg, office visits, preventive medicine visits) when performed on the same day. Modifier 25 must be appended to codes 99401â€“ 99404 to signify to the payer that the preventive medicine counseling was significant and separately identifiable from the preventive medicine or problem-oriented E/M visit.

Remember that reviewing or discussing the risks and benefits of vaccines and addressing all other patient and parent concerns and questions related to vaccines and immunization administration are included in the immunization administration codes. However, if vaccine counseling is performed and the parent or patient refuses vaccines, the time spent in counseling may be separately reported. Also, if after additional time is spent in vaccine counseling, the parent or patient then decides to accept the immunizations and the time and effort exceeds that normally spent by the physician, it is still appropriate to report these codes in addition to the E/M visit and immunization administration. Make certain that the medical record supports the excess time and effort of counseling.

(Source: AAP Pediatric Coding Newsletter Online (http://coding.aap.org/popup.aspx?aID=11390&print=yes 11/2/2010)


----------



## destep123 (Jan 31, 2013)

Thank you so much for your help! I so appreciate it!


----------

